

Fee-free payments with the Droplet API (UK only) - wgx
https://dropletpay.com/blog/fee-free-payments-with-the-droplet-api

======
marvc1
So how does this work? Someone must be paying for it somehow right?

~~~
wgx
Our business model is based on making revenue from other products which we
sell to our merchants. Our core payment service will always be fee-free.

~~~
marvc1
Excellent stuff. That's the answer I was looking for.

------
wgx
Co-founder here. We're really keen to get UK-based engineers on the beta, so
please get in touch if you're interested.

~~~
kintamanimatt
You might have some problems with that as a lot of UK-based engineers will
have rooted devices! I'm excluded from this because your FAQs say I'm not
allowed to install your app on my rooted Android phone.

Also, just a little thing that bothered me: the pins on the map you have on
your website don't display the location's details when they're clicked on.
It'd be nice to see at a glance the kind of merchants I could use this at.

~~~
wgx
Hey! We say 'not allowed' to protect ourselves. A rooted device (thinking iOS
here) may have less protection against malware installation and could be a
MITM attack vector. It still works, we're just saying it might not be a good
idea.

You're right about the map pins. Hooking our public site up to the merchant
data API is in the to-do list, we'll get to it. :)

~~~
kintamanimatt
Awesome!

Psst, this would be ideal for taxis! ;-)

------
acron0
Title says "free-free", rather than "fee-free" :) looks awesome Will, hope it
goes well

~~~
wgx
_edits_ ooops, thanks! :D

